# Sony Nex-5n - Full Res Sample Photos and HD Video!!



## jason324 (Sep 26, 2011)

The Nex-5n Definitely takes a good picture, and the HD video is pretty solid as well. I did not have any issues with the "clicking" during video recording.

Nex-5n Glamor Shots:
http://sonyalphalab.com/2011/09/sony-nex-5n-high-res-hands-on-images-now-up/

Sample Pics:
http://sonyalphalab.com/2011/09/first-photo-samples-with-the-sony-nex-5n-and-18-55mm-kit-lens/

Sample HD Video:
http://sonyalphalab.com/2011/09/sony-nex-5n-sample-hd-video-now-up/

Best,
Jay


----------

